
Ask HN: What does HN think of certifications like TOGAF, ITIL  and CBAP? - toto123456
I&#x27;m a business analyst consultant in Canada, and looking into certifications. Thanks fr your input.
======
byoung2
My boss was big on TOGAF and ITIL, at least the concepts behind them. He would
always talk our ears off about Margaret Thatcher and the origin of ITIL. In 4
years of working for the company we never got farther than talk. Meanwhile we
were able to get agile and scrum up and running in a few weeks.

~~~
toto123456
haha I see. I'm a contrator in the Govmnt, they use scrum and togaf here. But
yeah I guess it's a thing in big organisations. Thanks for your input.

------
salmonz
Not that useful as there’s a shift towards agile and scrum.

~~~
toto123456
That's true there is a big shift toward srum. I'm actually consulting as a PO.

------
cimmanom
Never heard of them.

